# Spy Pic - Proto Rear Derailleur Guard



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

This topic has been raised here on mtbr before as a few people have spotted prototypes out on our local mountain as too what exactly is that thing on that chainstay.

Well, I managed to get my hands on the first spy pics of the proto/production version of a new rear derailleur "bash guard" which are being produced here in AZ buy a couple guys who got sick of breaking rear mech's. If you have ever ridden in the rocky nasty terrain that we call home, or are prone to breaking rear derailleur's you'll know what they are talking about. It's an idea thats been tried before, but I think these guys got it right.

Here's a little sneak peek, more pics to come.


----------



## DownhillR3 (May 10, 2007)

I'd use one. As long as the clearance worked throughout the derailleur shifting, it'd be a sweet derailleur guard.


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

hahahaha, thats probly the oldest and dumbest idea out there
that being said..........they'll sell a million


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

why? .... needlessly added weight. but like posted above, they will sell TONS


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah it would def go over better if there was more appeal to it, but it's a proto so....Maybe I'm an idiot but how is it mounted? Some kind of clasp around the chainstay? I see the cactus sticker, Fish makin em?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

First off, I am not the one making it, details are pretty scarce as to what they have planned. But I can say, smooth has nothing to do with the trails we ride out here in Arizona, if I showed half you guys some of the stuff we ride on a daily basis you would probably laugh or cry. (I have seen grown men break down and cry on National Trail) 

National Trail is probably on of the 10 most technical trails in the U.S when it comes to navigating rocks. Imagine you're worst rock garden you have seen and make it 18 miles long. No dirt, just rocks, little rocks, big rocks everywhere you look is rocks. Oh and rattlesnakes... 
"Get these MuthaFu**ing Snakes off my MuthaFu**ing trail!" 

That being said, you are guaranteed to hit rotors, and derailleurs on pretty much every ride. I don't think this thing is about being pretty, its about keeping you from spending $75-$100 every time you smack the rear end. Not everything needs to be white... 

As for weight, the one I have seen weighs practically nothing, its 2 billet aluminum clamps and a piece of composite plastic. I should have a prototype to test out next week, I can weigh it to get an exact weight.

Fish is gonna be selling them exclusively at Cactus, Steve and Eric are the ones producing them. That proto is on Fish's Gran Mal.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Not too worried about weight, or prettiness, just look at my brown preston hahaha. Can you believe I live here and have never ridden SOMO? But from the pictures I've seen and the stories I've heard that would be a must have!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

GETSTUPID said:


> Not too worried about weight, or prettiness, just look at my brown preston hahaha. Can you believe I live here and have never ridden SOMO? But from the pictures I've seen and the stories I've heard that would be a must have!


Whoa! You have never ridden SoMo? Man, thats the reason I moved to AZ. Its brutal, unforgiving and leaves you contemplating if your lungs are going to fall out or your going to puke from the heat. Either way I leave the parking lot with a grin everytime. You should totally get out and try it, best riding in the valley:thumbsup:

I am sure you have seen the Yeti/Fox test video on SoMo, lots of companies use it to test gear since it's pretty much as tough as it gets:

http://www.yeticycles.com/Video/Video.cfm


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

*reminds me*

I had a birdie on my Lance Mountain bonite back in the 80's. It kept the kingpin safe and allowed some nice grind action.Kind of reminds me of the good old days. Why not use it?


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah I saw the video, just made the jonesin even worse. Trust me I want to, I have ridden hawes one too many times now. Never enough time, I have only ridden one time since I got back from Flag bro, $hit sucks! Ridin around the neighborhood and doin three foot to flat off a loadin dock gets old.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

yuck


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

That's going to go great with my T.H.E disc brake covers!


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

thats absolutely discusting...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Just put up a few more pics over on azfreeride.com.

These show the mounts and a little more detail. I also received one of the prototypes last night and will be mounting it up on my Dirtbag this weekend to give it some testing. If it can keep my $230 X.0 derailleur in one piece, then I will be a happy camper.


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> If it can keep my $230 X.0 derailleur in one piece, then I will be a happy camper.


There is a derailleur that costs $230 (and people actually buy it?)!?!?

I'm _all for _the small time fab guy and think this is an interesting (albeit somewhat unattractive) piece... however this is all a bandaid for a bigger problem - traditional rear derailleur systems are archaic and antiquated. I really like the (very affordable) Saint setup I'm currently using, but it too is a bandaid.
Bless the day shimano releases a suitable gearbox. Wishful thinking, I know...
/ok, I'm done


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Coley said:


> hahahaha, thats probly the oldest and dumbest idea out there
> that being said..........they'll sell a million


not so if you ride in vicious rock gardens.....sounds good...I would use one on some north 805 trails


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

strangerthanmilhouse said:


> I had a birdie on my Lance Mountain bonite back in the 80's.


wow. that takes me back.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I've seen many der. guards like this and they re much lighter and better looking










ANd here is a patent I found... much better looking also


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Yes, there have been plenty of versions of a derailluer guard done before, but the problem with the 2 you posted is that they have the ability to get snagged on objects, which can actually be worse because then you torquing on the dropouts. The one here is like a big deflector paddle, everything in theory just grazes off of it as you roll past. Also, since I got handed one last night I can tell you that it weighs practically nothing, but I will throw it on the scale to get an exact weight this weekend. 

I am curious to see how well it works. There have been quite a few guys out here running them for a couple months with good results. The only concern seems to be whether or not your foot clips it as you pedal which seems to vary depending on the bike.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I've seen many der. guards like this and they re much lighter and better looking
> 
> ANd here is a patent I found... much better looking also


but neither of those look like a weedwhacker guard:nono:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Ok, so the general consensus is that it's ugly and since fashion is ALWAYS more important than function with bikes I ask you this. 

What would you do to make it look better?

There is a genuine need for something like this riding in Arizona or any other super rocky terrain where people do break derailleurs on a regular basis and these guys are looking to provide a solution. It may not be a problem where everyone rides, but it definitely is here.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I'd snag one. its not like my morphine can get any heavier....


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

that rear deraleur guard looks awefull


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> Ok, so the general consensus is that it's ugly and since fashion is ALWAYS more important than function with bikes I ask you this.


of course. for example, It is proven that when your clothes match the colour of your bike, you go 15.3% faster :yesnod:

besides, that thing looks like it has a ton of wind resistance. I would have to shave my legs and use tight spandex to compensate :nono:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

cummings said:


> I'd snag one. its not like my morphine can get any heavier....


Amen to that! I just converted my Morphine to tubeless and shaved off 2 pounds, we're now at sub 40! Well, just barely at 39.8


----------



## pitmang1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Make it out of clear plastic and round out the shape a little and it'll look fine.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

makes more sense to go with a roholf internal gear hub if your that concerned.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

konut said:


> makes more sense to go with a roholf internal gear hub if your that concerned.


only that it is probably more expensive...

i think its a good idea. obviously, since its a protoype it doesnt matter that it doesnt look nice. You mentioned that it was light. It if was made out of polycarbonate (like chainring bashguards), would the weight increase a lot???


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

there is a small problem though that the guide or guard might get struck hard enough to bend the mech anyway.

no saying its a bad idea,just your not solving the problem.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

SOMO count: 3 rotors and 2 derailleurs. Needless to say I'll be back on Holbert on Sunday. Clear guard would be nice, that way I can etch my gang signs into it.


----------



## pitmang1 (Sep 11, 2005)

azdog said:


> Clear guard would be nice, that way I can etch my gang signs into it.


Exactly


----------



## mandown (May 20, 2004)

why not just design a rear derail that works from above the axle instead of hanging below it?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

azdog said:


> SOMO count: 3 rotors and 2 derailleurs. Needless to say I'll be back on Holbert on Sunday. Clear guard would be nice, that way I can etch my gang signs into it.


I gave up on rotors, i just bend them back to as good as possible and call it good. For some reason everytime I ride Javelina, rocks insist on jumping up into my rotors, but only on that trail... I am only down 1 derailleur in the last year, and that was an X.9 so it wasnt like losing an X.0, but still, its $80 for a new derailleur each time on my hardtail, or $200 for the X.0 on my fully, or run a guard.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> make the back of it so its not square, put some 3d shape into it? make grooves or slots/ slits, maybe a integrated logo..
> 
> YES, I realize its a proto... but like I said: I hope they're going to make it look better..


there's a start.

I'm all for function before form, but it's just so damn oogly and clunky looking.

Cross drill it to minimize it's proflile, and make it more rounded so it flows a little better on the bike, as well as over rocks









Take this one, and extend it below the R-der and give the bottom some contour so it can't snag things. Voila


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

mandown said:


> why not just design a rear derail that works from above the axle instead of hanging below it?


Shimano Saint and Hone both bolt directly to the 10mm axle. no need for hangers anymore

Back to the OP

Is removal of the guard easy?

how good a job would this do when I have both large rocks and mud to deal with?

I'm thinking it would collect everything it could find and pack it with the R-der


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> that rear deraleur guard looks awefull


Wow, I guess being a master of both spelling AND the obvious is too much to ask. :thumbsup:

I was wondering why we don't see more derailleur and rotor guards after riding Grand Junction. Sucks to be on the trail 10 minutes and know that after that last rock, your shifting is gonna be fkd and your rotors will be dragging for the rest of the ride, if not the rest of the trip.

Repeat after me, kids: Form follows function.


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

Cut an inch or so off the top to make it a little prettier. Not having to carry several spare hangers every time out to SoMo would be great.


----------



## AfterThisNap (Jul 30, 2006)

anodize it purple and I'll buy six


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

That's both retarded looking and pretty much fails in it's function. In that picture the chain is in the smallest gear so the pulley is in the highest position and still exposed out the bottom, so when you're in a smaller gear (which you most likely will be for slower narrow stuff) it will be dropped below it even more, and the guard will still be next to useless. I'd think it would give you less clearance for getting through narrow stuff at axle level too. I suppose it would do alright and protecting the derailler body but still leaves enough exposed for it to be a problem.

The one with all the numbers on it shows some more promise but needs to be angled different to avoid a snag on the front part. I could definetely see throwing one on for certain trails.

I do agree it's a band-aid solution, but I'm all for ghetto fab-ing. I think a low-profile chain tensioner and a well thought out internal gearbox hub will be the solution someday.

I may have to model up my own guard here - this has kind of piqued my interest as I was writing this..


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> Amen to that! I just converted my Morphine to tubeless and shaved off 2 pounds, we're now at sub 40! Well, just barely at 39.8


Im sittin at 41-42 lbs.


----------



## mb300 (May 9, 2006)

> SOMO count: 3 rotors and 2 derailleurs.





> But I can say, smooth has nothing to do with the trails we ride out here in Arizona, if I showed half you guys some of the stuff we ride on a daily basis you would probably laugh or cry. (I have seen grown men break down and cry on National Trail)
> 
> National Trail is probably on of the 10 most technical trails in the U.S when it comes to navigating rocks. Imagine you're worst rock garden you have seen and make it 18 miles long. No dirt, just rocks, little rocks, big rocks everywhere you look is rocks. Oh and rattlesnakes...
> "Get these MuthaFu**ing Snakes off my MuthaFu**ing trail!"
> ...


Ditto what these guys are saying - nothing wears out when you ride National. Everything breaks.

Fun photos:

Crank and chainguard are 3 weeks old, bash guard is 7 months old:









3 week old crank:









7 month old bar ends (yes I love my upside down bar ends, stop laughing):









In the past three weeks I've wasted:
rear rotor
brake lever
x.9 shifter
x.9 derailleur
x.7 derailleur
derailleur hanger
scratched both fork tubes

National breaks stuff. That derailleur guard will help break less stuff. I'm gonna buy one..


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

if it was clear lexan itd be way cooler


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I am convinced that "pretty"bikes don't exist in AZ. If its not beat to hell, then it hasn't been ridden


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mb300 said:


> Ditto what these guys are saying - nothing wears out when you ride National. Everything breaks.
> 
> Fun photos:
> 
> ...


Haha. And I thought my bike was fvcked up :lol:


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a completely different take on the way this piece of equipment looks. I spotted these out on South Mtn and got to talking to the guys and had the same initial reaction. It was too big and obvious and I didn't really care for it. Sure I could say make it curvy, and some different shapes to it, put some flowers on it and make it prettier... but that's not what it's for. I now see it as what it is, it's ARMOR for my derailleur. I have the honor of becoming friends with these great guys and they have let me test this on my bike. I run it on a Gran Mal. My first ever ride on "rough" trail at SoMo was on a V-10 and I ripped the derailleur off, mostly because I sucked, but if you've been down 24th street trail you could see why. I have damaged several prior to putting this on. I had looked at other designs and most were metal. When they get hit they bend, right into the derailleur and you at the very least have to stop and straighten it out. The other thing I heard is it stressed the chain stay to the point that some cracked. This critter takes a beating and flexes and I keep rocking right down the trail. I have hit it from the side and from below. So in closing its designed to do battle with the rocks we ride here in Phx and as a warrior in that battle I love it. They can probably put flowers and other pretty stuff on it for you guys and gals that want it though


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

needs speed-holes.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Ok, so the general consensus is that it's ugly and since fashion is ALWAYS more important than function with bikes I ask you this.
> 
> What would you do to make it look better?
> 
> There is a genuine need for something like this riding in Arizona or any other super rocky terrain where people do break derailleurs on a regular basis and these guys are looking to provide a solution. It may not be a problem where everyone rides, but it definitely is here.


Maybe coat it with glitter, and have it spray pixie dust as you pedal!!:idea:

Serious though, sounds great for the area in which you ride. I've talked with a few of the locals at Whister who have simular problems with bashed derailers, so much so that they run Deore derailers, cause they are much cheaper to replace than XT, or XTR. Especially when your replacing them every week or so. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A.P.B (Oct 21, 2006)

Here some photos of what we ride here in AZ This is just National not the down hill runs On Somo.


Photos didnt load well but you should get the idea Funtion over looks every day.


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

I think they are coming out with a high end "race" version that will have some holes but it may be kind of a "black box" thing for a while. It comes with special removable plugs that you pop out. You can pop out a few and see how much faster you go and of course pop them all out if you really wanna haul ass or put some back in if you find you've overdone it. Depending on the course conditions you are able to fine tune it for just the right amount of speed once you learn how this affects your bikes handling. If it's a course with a lot of jumps where you'll find yourself in the air you really need to determine if there is a crosswind or tailwind before dialing it in. Crosswinds can cause a nasty tailwhip while you're in the air if you don't fully unplug all the speed holes but if you have a nice tailwind and then plug the holes... by Gawd you'll look like Peaty coming down the hill. They are still working on one with various size holes that will play like a flute, provided of course you go fast enough.


----------



## mcfury (Apr 15, 2006)

That is silly !


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Kymmster said:


> I think they are coming out with a high end "race" version that will have some holes but it may be kind of a "black box" thing for a while. It comes with special removable plugs that you pop out. You can pop out a few and see how much faster you go and of course pop them all out if you really wanna haul ass or put some back in if you find you've overdone it. Depending on the course conditions you are able to fine tune it for just the right amount of speed once you learn how this affects your bikes handling. If it's a course with a lot of jumps where you'll find yourself in the air you really need to determine if there is a crosswind or tailwind before dialing it in. Crosswinds can cause a nasty tailwhip while you're in the air if you don't fully unplug all the speed holes but if you have a nice tailwind and then plug the holes... by Gawd you'll look like Peaty coming down the hill. They are still working on one with various size holes that will play like a flute, provided of course you go fast enough.


You're quite silly Kymmster!! 

But seriously, if it does it's job I could care less what it looks like. My M1 is black, it would go nicely I suspect.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Kymmster said:


> I think they are coming out with a high end "race" version that will have some holes but it may be kind of a "black box" thing for a while. It comes with special removable plugs that you pop out. You can pop out a few and see how much faster you go and of course pop them all out if you really wanna haul ass or put some back in if you find you've overdone it. Depending on the course conditions you are able to fine tune it for just the right amount of speed once you learn how this affects your bikes handling. If it's a course with a lot of jumps where you'll find yourself in the air you really need to determine if there is a crosswind or tailwind before dialing it in. Crosswinds can cause a nasty tailwhip while you're in the air if you don't fully unplug all the speed holes but if you have a nice tailwind and then plug the holes... by Gawd you'll look like Peaty coming down the hill. They are still working on one with various size holes that will play like a flute, provided of course you go fast enough.


HAHAHA, I nearly fell out my chair laughing!!!! That's almost as loony as the quirks people have been posting about how this thing looks!!!

If it works, and when I ride in an area were I'll need it, I'll definiately give on a try
Just wondering, would it be posible to mount a few whistles in those cross-wind holes? I want to sound like a missle coming down-hill:cornut:


----------

